# No longer req, Eagletac t20c2 led swap needed,can you help



## vickers214 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello,

I have an ET T20c2 drop in module with an R5 cool led in it, and after not recieving a reply from somebody on moding it for me, I bought an XM-L T5 Neutral to give it a go myself. 
The reflector screwed straight off giving easy access to the 12mm board, so used my iron on the solder only to find its not solder and wont melt! Anyone know what it is and if it can be done, or would anyone like to do the swap for me?

Cheers

Tom


----------



## vickers214 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Eagletac t20c2 led swap needed,can you help*

Tried an neutral on my bike last night, and it lit the tarmac mac up no where near as well as my cool white so I think I will knock this idea on the head.plus looking through the threads it don't look like many people get much help with mods, very strange as if you know what you are doing very easy money to be made,i know because before I got blanked I was quoted a useful amount of money to do the work, which I was prepared to pay! Glad I never now!


----------

